

600 Years - motters
http://www.kiddofspeed.com/chapter2.html

======
ghshephard
This is a fairly old meme - Circa 2003 - though I think they've added a new
introductory paragraph. Turns out it was mostly a hoax. Still an enjoyable
read.

[Citation: <http://www.uer.ca/forum_showthread_archive.asp?threadid=8951>]

~~~
dkersten
This reply is pretty interesting:
[http://www.uer.ca/forum_showthread_archive.asp?fid=1&thr...](http://www.uer.ca/forum_showthread_archive.asp?fid=1&threadid=8951&currpage=1&pp#post13)

Myself and some friends have been wanting to take such a tour for a while now.
Hopefully some day soon, I'll actually get a chance to. It would be an amazing
experience/

